# 경죽



## NewAmerica

See the pic below with 경죽 there. Google translated it as "Teeth", which is not at all convincing, or obviously wrong (but did I type it out correctly in the first place? Online Korean-Chinese Dictionary gives me not clue: Sorry no entry for this).

  According to the English introduction here, it seems to be in a restaurant in N Korea.

 What does it mean?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rance

Or it could be "경축", meaning congratulation.


----------



## Shinobee

I think its north korea's expression which means "경축" in south korea. It is official way to say "Congratulations"


----------



## NewAmerica

Shinobee said:


> I think its north korea's expression which means "경축" in south korea. It is official way to say "Congratulations"



   So it means in Mandarin 庆祝 or 恭喜.

   But how does it go along with its environment (of the restaurant)? Congratulations on what? It looks a bit weird with no other traces of any celebration there.


----------



## Rance

Those flowers next to 경축 are 목란, the national flower of North Korea. It could be some kind of national holiday, so you are forced to celebrate it, or pretend to at least. 
That might explain for the lack of traces.


----------



## JY RO

한나애드컴

Also you should know that "경축" appear on banners for celebrating certain events in Korea. For example, when you pass the bar exam, the banner goes like this: (경) 변호사 시험 합격 (축)


----------



## NewAmerica

JY RO said:


> (경) 변호사 시험 합격 (축)



The format of the banner is impressive.

I wonder whether (경) (축) should be made bigger in font size or in different color to make it distinct.


----------



## JY RO

NewAmerica said:


> The format of the banner is impressive.
> 
> I wonder whether (경) (축) should be made bigger in font size or in different color to make it distinct.



 Yes, the two letters are written bigger or distinctively. Googling with 경축 will show you so many format of the banners that I explained.


----------

